# Water in my rims/wheels/tires...?



## Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Ran a search and couldn't find anything, so apologies if this is well known/discussed, etc.

I just bought a Santa Cruz Blur LTc and was cleaning it after ride #2, which was very wet and muddy (involved riding through a few deep puddles/creeks), and found the tires made a sloshing noise when I turned them. Upon closer listening, it seems obvious there is water inside the rims/tires.

This is obviously not a good thing, for many reasons, so I have two questions;

1) How do I get it out without having to remove my tires?

2) How do I stop it happening again?

Thanks!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Try this, release some air from the valve and see what comes out. I betcha it's some kind tire sealant.
Unless you remove the tire and tube and it still sloshes around. Then you have water inside the rim if its a tubeless ready rim.


----------



## Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Took the tyres off and found water in the spoke head void in the rim, under the bead. Understandable, I suppose and very common, no doubt. I've never noticed it before and have probably been riding around for years with about half a pound of water sloshing around in my rims and my spokes corroding! We live and learn...


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Yup....*

quite common with wheels that are involved in stream crossings etc. The only thing for it is to remove the tire, tube, and rim strip, drain as much as possible and let dry overnight.

Good Dirt


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Squash said:


> quite common with wheels that are involved in stream crossings etc. The only thing for it is to remove the tire, tube, and rim strip, drain as much as possible and let dry overnight.
> 
> Good Dirt


 +1

I encountered this issue about 2 weeks after riding through a damn monsoon! (embellishment to the max, but it was VERY heavy rain)

I had to dismount the tire and tube in order to get all the water out then let it dry for a bit. Turns out the water was getting in through the opening (schraeder drilled rim) around the presta valve stem. I have since added 2 washers (one nylon, one metal) under the nut on the valve stem to close off the hole to any would-be-intruder H20 molecules. After 2 creek crossings since adding the washers I have not had the issue re-occur.


----------



## Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I like the washers idea - good tip - but spoke holes aren't waterproof, are they?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

Dad said:


> I like the washers idea - good tip - but spoke holes aren't waterproof, are they?


Nope, but the nipples are pretty tight in the seats. It takes more time for the water to seep through. The only problem you might have with a washer and oring set up is the shape of the rim. Some disc rims get pretty narrow around the inner circumfrance or are oddly shaped where the nipples and valve stem exit the rim. Your washer and oring may not make a seal. But it won't hurt to try.

Good Dirt


----------

